# My goat ripped her ear!



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 5 month old doe that ripped her ear clean through. I got when she was two weeks old, and the people who owned her put a hole in her right ear. A few days ago she caught it on something and now it is almost in two pieces. What do you do with something like that? Can I still show her? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure on the showing, but if you wanted to suture it, you would need to granulate the edges really really well and then suture.

Good Luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ears can be sutured.....I recommend.. taking the goat to the vet and having them do it..... :wink: :greengrin: good luck with showing her...... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind is she? I had a wether that took a bite of one of my does and he ate half of it, or almost half. That was years ago and she has won LOTS of Grand Champions Best in show.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like others said, i think you should get her to a vet to get it stitched asap. The hole was probably from a tag. I dont know about showing her. I show, but have never come across the question. I would talk to an adga judge or something if you can.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

when my karlee (nubianxboer) ripped her ear in half. I took a sterile needle and sewed it up myself...used iodine and neosporin... now you wouldnt notice that she'd caught that ear on the fence.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Eliya did the same thing when one of her does ripped her ear.
beth


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. I really don't know what breed she is. The man that gave her to me said that she was a Nubian. She is to small, stocky and fat to be all Nubian. So maybe a Boer cross? :shrug:


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> What kind is she? I had a wether that took a bite of one of my does and he ate half of it, or almost half. That was years ago and she has won LOTS of Grand Champions Best in show.


She is an Angora/ Nubian/Boer&#8230;..at least that is what I was told : ) I asked our 4-H goat committee when we went to the tag-in last Saturday and they said it should be fine as it is as long as it's not oozing and dripping with blood...which it's not! 

I figured that it would probably be fine since a Nubian wether I showed last year had frost-bitten ears which resulted two half ears


----------

